
Researchers Hack Siri, Alexa, and Google Home by Shining Lasers at Them - nwrk
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/11/researchers-hack-siri-alexa-and-google-home-by-shining-lasers-at-them/
======
nwrk
And the paper link [https://lightcommands.com/](https://lightcommands.com/)

